# Here's my dog in the snow last year..



## Ajaxhowls (Oct 2, 2012)

He's 3 in this picture.. Went up to Virginia to and he got to play in the snow for the first time!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute dog. That's a great picture. How old is he now?


----------



## Ajaxhowls (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! He's 4.5 now. Time flies, I got him at just under 2 years.


----------

